Ask HN: What stats/analytics you wouldn't mind websites collecting about you? - wkoszek
======
anilgulecha
The stats you can collect with Javascript turned off.

~~~
wkoszek
Hm. That's a nice definition. I like that.

------
fabianuribe
New V.S. Returning visitor, sessions, page views, time spent, site navigation
flow, Device type, Browser Vendor/Version

